# One Nutty, Inexpensive Router Lift



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

*One Nutty, Inexpensive Router Lift*










Ok, I am new here and I'll take risk. Thought I would share an innovation that amuses me and works well enough. I have looked at router lifts for my Craiglist router table. Ouch, the cost. Especially, when other equipment is high on the lust list.

Then, a choir hit a high note and this wacky router lift inspiration - a labratory scissor jack. Yup. They are compact, 6'' x 6" top and bottom plates, 10" maximum lift height. Cost? Less than $30 at artistsupplysource.com.

I measured the distance required below my router and added a plywood shelf. Then positioned and secured the lift under the router. Done. In use, just loosen router's lock and adjust the height with the nifty front facing knob on scissor lift. Re-lock the router and start buzzing.

Would I like to have a Woodpeckers or Jessum lift? Sure. But, I am getting it done and saved around $320.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

DJPeck said:


> *One Nutty, Inexpensive Router Lift*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off, welcome to LJ.

Looks like it should work well and be very stable. There a few posts about people using automotive jacks in a similar fashion. Just make sure the plate doesn't block the cooling vents for the router motor.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

DJPeck said:


> *One Nutty, Inexpensive Router Lift*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great idea!!! Only I'm going to save even more money and use one from an old car. I've had a friend who runs a junk yard save me a few from the cars he crushes so I've got 2 or 3 that I'm not using. Thanks for posting your solution.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

DJPeck said:


> *One Nutty, Inexpensive Router Lift*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to LumberJocks, DeLayne! Super find! That looks like a winning idea and rather an inexpensive one at that! Thank you!

Cheers!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

DJPeck said:


> *One Nutty, Inexpensive Router Lift*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


welcome to L J 
enjoy and have fun while you hang around on this corner 
but be aware … it can be addictive 

thanks for sharing …... as you will see from some of the jack lift projects 
you can use a batterydrill if you change the handle to a nut or make a bit that fits the handle 
as some have done

Dennis


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DJPeck said:


> *One Nutty, Inexpensive Router Lift*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to Ljs
Sounds like a great idea after a little modification for the router. How about another post showing the results when you put yours together ?


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

DJPeck said:


> *One Nutty, Inexpensive Router Lift*
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Oops! Thanks, JayT. The plate does block the router's cooling vents. Will have to figure a work around for that issue. Thin stainless steel, could easily ventilate the plate at the drill press.

The antique auto jack comments brought back memories. The motor for my grandfather's turning lathe sat on a platform above an old auto jack with guides. He cranked it up and down to change belt speeds on the pullies. The rest of his wood shop equipment ran on another single motor, pullies, belts, and a drive shaft that ran the length of a work table. Doubt that many LJs have seen that. He fired a love of tools and woodworking that lasted 50 years to date.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

DJPeck said:


> *One Nutty, Inexpensive Router Lift*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just what I was looking for. 
Thank you very much and be very welcome at Lumberjocks.
Bert


----------



## Brohymn62 (Mar 23, 2012)

DJPeck said:


> *One Nutty, Inexpensive Router Lift*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

DJPeck said:


> *One Nutty, Inexpensive Router Lift*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information.
My version:










The wood adapter left the air get in the router fan for cooling


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

DJPeck said:


> *One Nutty, Inexpensive Router Lift*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bingo!!! There it is! Really nice work around, Bert. Add an open, shop-made collar. Vent problem solved.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

DJPeck said:


> *One Nutty, Inexpensive Router Lift*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DeLayne Peck ( is Peck your first name?), thank you. 
This is what Lumberjocks is all about sharing ideas and know how.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

DJPeck said:


> *One Nutty, Inexpensive Router Lift*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks b2rtch 
for sharing 

Dennis


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

DJPeck said:


> *One Nutty, Inexpensive Router Lift*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey guys, if you took the knob off and chucked the threaded shaft in a spare VSR drill you could have a powered lift.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

DJPeck said:


> *One Nutty, Inexpensive Router Lift*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not want a powered lift!!!!!!!


----------



## DennySch (Apr 29, 2012)

DJPeck said:


> *One Nutty, Inexpensive Router Lift*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


check out woodgears.ca he has a great lift, I built 1 from his pics, he also has plans


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

DJPeck said:


> *One Nutty, Inexpensive Router Lift*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A VSR drill would prolly work. But, real men would rather tweak and twiddle with knobs!!! : }


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

DJPeck said:


> *One Nutty, Inexpensive Router Lift*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bert, DeLayne is my first name. Its been tuff, kinda like growing up named Sue.


----------



## MTBorn (Nov 20, 2014)

DJPeck said:


> *One Nutty, Inexpensive Router Lift*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Ok, I am new here and I ll take risk. Thought I would share an innovation that amuses me and works well enough. I have looked at router lifts for my Craiglist router table. Ouch, the cost. Especially, when other equipment is high on the lust list.
> 
> Then, a choir hit a high note and this wacky router lift inspiration - a labratory scissor jack. Yup. They are compact, 6 x 6" top and bottom plates, 10" maximum lift height. Cost? Less than $30 at artistsupplysource.com.
> 
> ...


DeLayne,
Your post has supported an idea I have had for a router lift. I thought it might work but didn't want to waste the money if it was a no go. I have one ordered and can't wait to us it. I will likely borrow Bert's modification as well.
Thanks a bunch fellas!


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

DJPeck said:


> *One Nutty, Inexpensive Router Lift*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Denny, thanks, great web site. Kind of a home for fellow "Gyro Screw Loose" type woodworkers!


----------



## lumberdollys (Aug 28, 2015)

DJPeck said:


> *One Nutty, Inexpensive Router Lift*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know this item is listed along with Jessum, Rockler and Woodpecker brands on eBay,lol! I was searching for a router lift that didn't cost a fortune and this item was sprinkled in along with them. It never even occur to me to use it as the lift I was looking for. Thanks for pointing out that sometimes you need to look outside the box, literally!


----------



## GRay57 (9 mo ago)

DJPeck said:


> *One Nutty, Inexpensive Router Lift*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the official name of this small scissor lift? I went to the web site given and nothing pulled up for the item.


----------

